# Allergic reaction



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Bella has had quite a reaction to something. It started yesterday when she didn't want to jump up on the furniture or my lap. I had thought maybe she landed too hard on the tile floor. She was walking okay so I decided to wait and see. When DH got up this morning she jumped off the bed. Poor baby could not even get out of the bedroom before she had the runs. When DH brought her to me she was racked with pain. I waited for the clinic to open, wouldn't you know it was a busy day. They couldn't get her in until 3pm. I noticed her back feet were swelling up like balloons. Then they started oozing. The poor baby. The vet gave her a shot(antihistamine with cortisone), we have pills to start tomorrow and a powder(antibiotic/anti-itch) that I apply twice a day. Sorry I dont' have the names. I've not had a chance to look them up in my pet pill book yet. We went to the pet store for little socks for her. I'm hoping the socks will help us avoid the cone. She doesn't seem to be in pain now but it is painful for her to walk. Of course we are carrying her everywhere. Zoey has been very depressed and worried about her all day. Very unlike Zoey behavior, she is my hyper come play with me girl. The vet said we may never know what caused it. I had just given their frontline but he seems to think that is probably not the cause. Of course he did point out we would know that for sure next month if she has another episode.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry this happened, the mysteries are the worst. Hopefully you will not have a recurrence. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Poor Bella, it's awful when you know they're in pain but don't know what to do to help them. I hope Bella is feeling better soon and that this was a one time thing.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor baby, how strange. I hope she's better tomorrow.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Luna did the vet say anything about giving Benedryl 2x's a day also. 

Riley is just getting over a reaction to black fly bites, he ended up needing a steroid shot and the vet said I could also give Ry 25 mg. of Benedryl any time he is having a reaction if I cant get into the vet right away.

Edit to add I was giving Ry 1/2 a childrens benedryl and it was not touching the itching, a childrens is only 12.5 mg.


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Poor baby, I hope she gets better soon


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor thing !! It's so scary when you have no idea what caused it. Hope she's feeling better real soon.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you. Bella seems to be better today. Still not her usual self. Her swelling had gone down a bit but certainly not gone. She is walking today. She even wanted to RLH she did not get far before throwing herself down on her side. Poor Zoey is missing her playmate. 

Leeann, The vet has her on very low dose of prednisone right now. It is mixed with some kind of antihistimine so the benadryl isn't needed now. I did call this morning though and ask if this should happen again can I start her benadryl. I'm concerned since we have no idea what she reacted to that this could occur on a weekend when he is out of town. The power I'm putting on her feet is an antibiotic with some anti-itch in it. The Vet said to start with the childrens benadryl since he thought the adult dose might make Bella too drowsy. Is Riley getting drowsy from the benadryl? How much does Ry weigh? Thank you.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor Bella. I'm glad she's showing a little improvement, and I hope things get better tomorrow. Keep us posted. It must be so hard not knowing the exact cause.
Gina


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I hope Bella is back to herself tomorrow! Poor thing. How are her feet?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That reaction would flip me out! I hope Bella is much better and that this never happens again. Please keep us posted.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Poor Bella! I wonder what happened? I hope she gets better soon


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> Leeann, The vet has her on very low dose of prednisone right now. It is mixed with some kind of antihistimine so the benadryl isn't needed now. I did call this morning though and ask if this should happen again can I start her benadryl. I'm concerned since we have no idea what she reacted to that this could occur on a weekend when he is out of town. The power I'm putting on her feet is an antibiotic with some anti-itch in it. The Vet said to start with the childrens benadryl since he thought the adult dose might make Bella too drowsy. Is Riley getting drowsy from the benadryl? How much does Ry weigh? Thank you.


Riley is 14 lbs. the 25 mg. really do not make him drowsy at all, maybe not as playful as normal and Ry is a high energy boy so it is hard to slow him down. I agree with the vet and only giving a childrens benadryl to start if you ever see swelling again then if you notice it is not helping you can always give another one. I would much rather have a drowsy dog than one that is swelling so bad he or she is in pain.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Amen to that Leeann. She is yet a little better today but her feet are still pretty big. The pills are making her feel yucky so she is mostly sleeping. I carry her everywhere since she seems to still have pain when she walks. Although she did run to the door barking today so that is a good sign. The vet said it could take 7 to 10 days for her to get back to normal size. I sure hope this never happens again. Scary not knowing what the cause is. There is no way I can make sure we avoid it. Thank you all for your concern and well wishes. Bella and I both appreciate it.


----------

